# samsung bx2450 oder samsung p2450h



## basti_null_plan (4. Dezember 2010)

hallo liebe community ich habe diese folgenden bildschirme in meine "endauswahl" gebracht, da mein alter den geist aufgegeben hat. hauptsächlich ist er fürs gamen gedacht.. (WoW, cs1.6, cod black ops.. etc)

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H 60,9 cm Full-HD TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder 

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED 60,9 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

nun stellt sich mir die frage da man in etlichen foren soviel unterschiedliches zeug über diese 2 monitore festellt und einen zu kopf wirft, welcher bildschirm ist zum zocken besser geeignet. meine grafikkarte ist die gtx280. 
wichtig war mir im vornherein ein 16:9.
da man aber nun bei der led version sagt, dass er keine 24 zoll aht sondern nur 23,6 zoll und somit 1 1/2 cm oder sowas abgehen, ist das schon mal der erste minuspunkt...
was ihn natürlich komplett auftrumpfen lässt (gegenüber den anderne beiden - weiter unten -) sind seine leds...(oder sieht man den unterschied kaum?)

es wurde mir auch empfohlen, dass ich mir den dell u2311h holen soll (denn der wär irgendwie der beste von den 3en), wobei ich mir denke, der ist "nur" 23" groß, würde aber lieber gerne einen 24"er haben. 
man liest auch dass bei spielen IPS ziemlich den nachteil gegenüber TN-Panels zieht. (v.a. bei "ballerspielen")
Einige sagen auch, man sieht kaum noch unterschiede.. könnt ihr da was anderes dazu sagen?

was könnt ihr über die 2 bzw 3 sagen?
ich hab die sufu genutzt, hab auch einen passenden thread gefunden, aber da sind nur 2 unterschieden worden...
gibts noch andere meinungen dazu??
wäre euch sehr sehr sehr dankbar leute, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet...

PS: nochmal, ist hauptsächlich zum zocken!! ;D


----------



## billythekitt (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den BX2450 ist ein super klares Bild ist sehr schnell in der reaktion. LED ist halt stromsparender und ich muss sagen auch bei tageslicht läuft meiner nur auf 75% Helligkeit sonst auf 100% ist der so hell das der nach kurzer Zeit die Augen zum brennen bringt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Also wurde ja schon ein paar mal gepostet aber der BX2450 LED war offizieller Monitor der dies Jährigen World Cyber Games. Also kein Ghosting, schlieren oder Nachzieheffekt. Ich hab ihn auch und das Teil ist wirklich super. Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil ist das die Standart Einstellungen totaler Schrott sind, da musst du also selber Hand an legen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2010)

> Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil ist das die Standart Einstellungen totaler Schrott sind, da musst du also selber Hand an legen.



Eventuell wäre noch der silber/chrom Standfuß zu nennen. Aber was wirklich negatives fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## basti_null_plan (5. Dezember 2010)

okay, dann wird es wohl der...
aber es gibt doch noch den bx2450 L...
der L ist iwie größer oder?

Messt bei euch mal die Bildschirmdiagonale nach, ob der wirklich 60,9 cm hat, weil hab schon des öfteren gelesen, dass er nur an die 59 haben soll


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Der mit L ist kleiner und hat nur 23.6 Zoll. Der BX2450 hat ca 61cm, ich glaub 1-2mm weniger.


----------



## basti_null_plan (5. Dezember 2010)

und euch taugt der bildschirm der bx2450?
also keine schlieren etc bei spielen wie cod oder sowas?

DVI hat der keinen oder?
was is eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den anschlüssen vga,dvi und hdmi

die "grafik" bei irgendeinem besser? (also vga vs dvi)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Also schlieren oder Ghosting, Nachzieeffekt ist beim BX2450 ausgeschlossen. Manche sagen das er ein wenig blas von den Farben her ist, ich denke das empfindet jeder anderster. Nein DVI hat er nicht 2xHDMI, 1xVGA(D-SUB).
Also HDMI und DVI sind beides digital Anschlüsse und der VGA ist ein analog Anschluss. Der Unterschied zwischen DVI und HDMI ist das bei HDMI noch der Ton mit übertragen wird, so das du an den Monitor einen Kopfhörer anschießen kannst, das Bildsignal ist bei beiden gleich. Der VGA Anschluss ist von der Bildqualität schlechter da analog, digital ist immer besser.


----------



## basti_null_plan (5. Dezember 2010)

merkt man den unterschied wenn man zockt, ob vga oder dvi angeschlossen ist?^^


----------



## basti_null_plan (5. Dezember 2010)

hat wer 2 bilder als unterschied?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja klar merkst du den, das Bild ist nicht so scharf und ein wenig verwaschen auch die Farben sind nicht so dolle. Aber dem Monitor liegt ein DVI zu HDMI Kabel bei so das du deine Grafikkarte an den HDMI Eingang des Monitors anschließen kannst. Also warum willst du dann den VGA Eingang benutzen?


----------



## XeonB (5. Dezember 2010)

Nochmal zur größe - geh einfach auf die Samsung hp und schau nach den artikelnummern für den bx


----------



## basti_null_plan (5. Dezember 2010)

nene, ich meinte der bx2450, der hat keine dvi schnitttelle...
und wenn man von meiner graka, die dvi hat, auf hdmi geht. dann soll der das bild nicht ganz ausfüllen, das hab nun ich gelesen... oder lässt sich das beheben OHNE auflösungsverlust


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Das liegt nicht am Kabel, ich hab den BX2450 und nutze das DVI-HDMI Kabel, sondern das liegt am ATI Treiber. Das Problem tritt nicht bei Nvidia Grafikkarten auf. Bei ATI musst du enweder den 10.10 Treiben nehmen oder du gehst in den CCC und stellst den Overscan auf 0, dann wird dasd Bild wieder voll ausgefüllt.


----------



## basti_null_plan (5. Dezember 2010)

Also dann sollte ich mit meiner GTX280 Graka keine Probleme haben?...
kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Monitor machen? wäre dir sehr verbunden, im eingeschalteten Modus natürlich. Desktop oder sowas..^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, würde ich wenn ich könnte aber ich habe nur so ein O2 Stick und kann so große Dateien nicht uploaden! Gib mal auf youtube BX2450 da sind einige User die Filmaufnahmen von dem Monitor gemacht haben.


----------



## Eiren (5. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwelche erfahrungsberichte zu dem Samsung SyncMaster P2450H?
Also ich lese öfters von Brummen wenn Heligkeit <100% ist und dass oben und unten ein hellerer Streifen ist (soll wohl entstehen, weil das Bild von Lack reflektiert wird oder so...)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Das Brummen oder Vipen haben die meisten kalt Licht Kathoden Monitore aber nur wenn du die Helligkeit nach unten drehst. Bei LED Monitore wie dem BX2450 gibt es das nicht.


----------



## basti_null_plan (5. Dezember 2010)

also hab nun beide bestellt 
p2450h und bx2450... mal schaun welcher mir besser gefällt und welchen ich wieder zurückschicken werde... woran erkenne ich eig pixelfehler?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Gibts Programme für wo du es testen kannst, viel Spaß beim suchen der Pixel:
Monitor Test - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## basti_null_plan (5. Dezember 2010)

mal schaun ob das w7 kompatibel ist 
ich hoffe der bx2450 ist was ;D und ich damit zufrieden und dass keine fehlerhafte pixel dabei sind^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja das läuft aber das Internet ist voll von solchen Test Programme, musst du nur in Google eingeben und schon wirst du tot geschmissen damit.


----------



## Eiren (6. Dezember 2010)

basti_null_plan schrieb:


> also hab nun beide bestellt
> p2450h und bx2450... mal schaun welcher mir besser gefällt und welchen ich wieder zurückschicken werde... woran erkenne ich eig pixelfehler?



Könntest du uns bzw mir berichten, wie sich der P2450h schlägt?


Also ich habe ohne spezielle Programme Pixelfehler gefunden, indem ich einfach mit Paint vollbilder mit der Farbe schwarz und weiß gemacht habe. Hat auch super funktioniert^^


----------

